# Little help.....please



## SDB777 (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been trying to find a source for a collet chuck for my Nova 1624-44 lathe.  The TPI info is 1-1/4x8

Only coming up with two(2) sources for these, and both are out of stock....bummer.


Does anyone know where else to look?




I have considered getting a 1x8 collet and then attaching it to an adaptor for installation on the head stock.  But I have concerns of adding more items and ending up with something just a 'wee bit' out(not true centered).  So I guess there is another question here:

Does anyone use an adaptor on their collet set-up?







Scott (why do I get things nothing fits) B


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 1, 2015)

Did you look on ebay? Where HAVE you found them? Try Amazon. Best I can do right now. One other thought, if you have to settle for an adapter, I'm concerned about the space displacement. If, any. Good luck!


----------



## Curly (Jan 1, 2015)

Have you looked at getting the Beall chuck directly from Beall? They have the chuck only or with chuck and some collets in the 1 1/4 x 8 thread pitch. Beall is making another size too, called the Big Chuck that takes the ER50 collets. ER50's start at about 1/4" up to 1 5/16" depending on where you source them.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jan 1, 2015)

I would not use an adaptor.

You can get the Beall chuck (in stock) direct from Beall for a couple bucks less than buying it from a reseller:

The Beall Tool Company

You can get the "Apprentice" collet chuck for a lot less from Craft Supplies (in stock).

Apprentice Collet Chuck 7 Piece Set | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA

I have both.  I like the Beall a little better, but I'm not sure it is enough better to be worth all the extra money.  They are both accurate enough for woodworking.  If you think you will be working closely to the spinning collet chuck, the Beall is WAAAAAY better.  It's smooth finish won't remove skin like the knurled finish on the Apprentice.  If I want blood wood, I'll buy blood wood.  I don't need my chuck changing the wood for me. :biggrin:

Ed


----------



## socdad (Jan 1, 2015)

It looks like Beall has one ...

http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/colletchuck.php


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 1, 2015)

I sort of had a LOT of sticker shock when I brought up the Beall website earlier, and that led me to searching for something 'normal people' can afford!

Is the Apprentice collet a going to hold things?  For the money(as compared to the Beall), it seems to good to be true?  BTW, thanks for the link to this one, it doesn't come up when I search via Yahoo(guess they haven't paid the bill for extra advertisement).  It falls within my budget...but I just don't want to have to pay for a $400 collet after I purchase this one.




Scott (any other options) B


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 1, 2015)

Just another thought. Mike Redburn COULD have one. He will likely see this thread.


----------



## BSea (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey Scott,

If you plan on getting a complete set of collets, you can order the Beall without any collets, and get a complete set of collets on ebay for about $60.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jan 1, 2015)

SDB777 said:


> I sort of had a LOT of sticker shock when I brought up the Beall website earlier, and that led me to searching for something 'normal people' can afford!
> 
> Is the Apprentice collet a going to hold things?  For the money(as compared to the Beall), it seems to good to be true?  BTW, thanks for the link to this one, it doesn't come up when I search via Yahoo(guess they haven't paid the bill for extra advertisement).  It falls within my budget...but I just don't want to have to pay for a $400 collet after I purchase this one.
> 
> ...



Scott - The apprentice I have (3 or 4 years old I think) works just as well as the beall.  Holds tight and runs true.  The beall is machined and finished a little nicer so it looks better sitting on the shelf next to the apprentice but it isn't any better in use (except for the skin removal thing I mentioned).  I use them interchangeably.

The Beall is $163 for the full set on the Beall site.  If you saw $400, I'm not sure what you were looking at.

Ed


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jan 1, 2015)

The Craft Supply chuck looks nearly identical and is similarly price to the PSI version.  They may be the same, not sure, but PSI does not offer 1-1/4-8tpi, only 1-8tpi plus a down adapter to 3/4-16.  If they are the same manufacturer I have used the PSI version for the last 3-4yrs until a few days ago when I sold it.  I actually experience less runout with the PSI then with a Beall 1-8tp that I had purchased earlier.  YMMV but based on  my experience I would recommend the PSI style.  And one more thing, I kind of regret selling the PSI, wish I had kept it for the large knurled nut.  Never had to use a tool to tight the collet tight enough with that large nut.


----------



## Old Codger (Jan 1, 2015)

Have you tried Grizzley?  I saw a couple three collet sets and individual collets there today in their new 2015 Catalog.  I'm not sure they carry your spindle size, but they do have a great selection.  I currently have the 1" X 8 TPI collet set from PSI and am very pleased with it, but think I'll order several other special collets from Grizzley to add to my current set.  Hope Grizzley can help you out as they have excellent prices and customer service!  If all fails, give them a call and see if their CS can help you out!  Nice people there!


----------



## robutacion (Jan 1, 2015)

SDB777 said:


> I've been trying to find a source for a collet chuck for my Nova 1624-44 lathe.  The TPI info is 1-1/4x8
> 
> Only coming up with two(2) sources for these, and both are out of stock....bummer.
> 
> ...




I have this contact and if shows that your size is in stock so, try it out...!

Cheers
George


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 1, 2015)

Scott --

I've also got the Nova 1624. I do not want to use a drive shaft adapter on a (supposedly) precision collet chuck. Makes no sense at all.

I started out buying the Woodriver (Woodcraft) MT2 collet chuck ... I don't know what type collets it takes, but they definitely aren't ER-32. Also it needs a draw-bar for use in the headstock. (I still have it -- since it will hold up to 3/4", I sometimes use it to hold drill bits in the tailstock if they're too big for my regular MT2 drill chuck.)

Then I bought the one I should have got at the outset -- the Apprentice from Craft Supplies USA. It's ER-32 and comes with a few collets.

I bought a set of 18 metric collets from eBay -- 3mm up to 20mm, no gaps in the sequence. That set was not expensive, I've forgotten which vendor I got it from but can look it up if you need to know.  (Also recently added a 21mm collet, which I think is the limit for ER-32.) 

HTH


----------



## BSea (Jan 1, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> (Also recently added a 21mm collet, which I think is the limit for ER-32.)
> 
> HTH


And that's needed to use for blanks made with 3/4" pvc .  That size pvc  has an ID of almost 21mm for some reason. I have a 13/16" collet which also works.


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 1, 2015)

I had the beall collet set for my small delta lathe, when I got my new one The adapter seems to be well machined and to the best of my ability to measure it seems to run true.  

Also Beall has the collet chuck by itself for $85 and it doesn't appear to be out of stock   Shopping cart


----------



## pfbarney (Jan 3, 2015)

I use the PSI set with a PSI thread reducer on my Nova 1624 and don't have any problems with run out.  That same reducer also works great with my G3 Chuck and PSI pen blank drilling chuck.  I don't think you'd have a problem there.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 3, 2015)

pfbarney said:


> I use the PSI set with a PSI thread reducer on my Nova 1624 and don't have any problems with run out.  That same reducer also works great with my G3 Chuck and PSI pen blank drilling chuck.  I don't think you'd have a problem there.


 

Can you tale a piece of PR and thread it, then remove it from the chuck....index the chuck to a different spot, re-insert the PR threaded piece then re-engage the threading(using the tailstock to hold the die/tap), and get 'no cut'(in other words the tap/die follows the same path and doesn't remove material?


That was an entirely too long question....sorry.  But it's a way to test runout.






Scott (looking used, I'm cheap) B


----------



## mredburn (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, because the die will catch the existing threads and follow them back up. unless you have a very bad out of round chuck or it was mounted badly. Its possible that you may be .003 out of round but honestly you will never notice it if it recuts that small amount.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 3, 2015)

mredburn said:


> Yes, because the die will catch the existing threads and follow them back up. *unless you have a very bad out of round chuck* or it was mounted badly. Its possible that you may be .003 out of round but honestly you will never notice it if it recuts that small amount.


 

What I was asking 'pfbarney'....since he is using an adaptor and then the chuck.  And I'm thinking that I could see the material on a tap from .003" on-of-round re-tapping.  Anything will leave particles, but shavings would really tell a 'story'!


Scott (dog is snoring again....jeez) B


----------



## KenV (Jan 3, 2015)

Biggest negative for adapters is not being able to put longer pieces into the headstock.

I also have the CUSA and Beall systems.   The run out on a 1/2 inch piece of precision ground steel rod was .002 on both using the dial indicator in the banjo.  

Get the extra collets and you are golden with either one from 1/8th to 13/16 (or metric equivalent)  I use the metric set from Ebay.   Best at the time was a vendor from Vancouver Wa.  

Your are not going to make the collets run any more true than your nova and it is not built to the precision of a good metal lathe --  you just have to use technique to avoid the limits of the gear -- just like machinists have been doing for generations.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 31, 2015)

Finally....ordered the collet, and it was actually in stock(not just saying it was and getting all the way to checkout to see backordered).

One less thing, whew!





Scott (things have to be so hard why) B


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 5, 2015)

Woohoo!  I got a box today....




Scott (do it open it?) B


----------



## dealpa (Feb 5, 2015)

*I am looking for...*

Any one know of a source pen clips that have a horseshoe or western motif? I am having trouble finding anything like that. Thanks.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 6, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I started out buying the Woodriver (Woodcraft) MT2 collet chuck ... I don't know what type collets it takes, but they definitely aren't ER-32.



That is correct;  If not specified (seldom for woodworking, always spec'd for metal working,) always ASK!  There is/are a vast alphabet soup of different collet types.  ER32 are the ones you want.  ER40 and ER50 are larger.  A collet will only work in the matching chuck.  ie. an ER32 collet will NOT work in an ER40 chuck. 

I suspect but am not certain that the Woodcraft Woodriver chuck is a DA series of some sort, but don't know for sure.  You could look up the specs and measure the Woodriver collet if you have one.


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 7, 2015)

dealpa said:


> Any one know of a source pen clips that have a horseshoe or western motif? I am having trouble finding anything like that. Thanks.



Try Hut, Packard and Wood-n-Whimsies, Bear Tooth Woods.  They all sell  pen clips.


----------

